# Streets of Old London (late 1800s to early 1900s)



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice old photos of  Old London in the late 1800s to early 1900s...http://www.vintag.es/2013/09/the-streets-of-old-london.html


----------



## Ina (Jun 28, 2014)

Those were great pictures Sea. :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 28, 2014)

I didn't realize they had a Little Italy - great stuff!


----------



## Mike (Jun 29, 2014)

Great pictures SeaBreeze, London's Streets are still the
same as in those pictures, except that there is a lot more
traffic and in some mainly buses.

Mike.


----------



## romfty (Jun 29, 2014)

Brilliant link, thanks.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

What a great pictorial record!  I  liked the woman selling fish and the muffin man best!   Thanks SB!


----------



## oakapple (Aug 11, 2014)

Good photos, but days we wouldn't want to see back again [unless you were loaded with money.] My Grandma used to say 'they were not the good old days, but the bad old days!'


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2014)

Loved these photos Seabreeze. I'm so interested in turn of the century scenes; thanks!


----------

